# Impossible d'ajouter une adresse Gmail Pro dans l'app Gmail.



## pulpnet (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Depuis ce matin, impossible d'utiliser mon adresse Gmail workspace sur mon iPhone.
Elle était auparavant bien ajoutée à l'app Gmail, tout fonctionné bien mais depuis ce matin, impossible de l'utiliser et d'ajouter mon adresse pro.

Voici le message :
- Vous n'avez pas accès à ce service. Pour demander l'accès, contactez l'administrateur des services Google de votre organisation.

Pour info je suis l'admin de mon compte Google Workspace et j'ai essayé sur mon ipad tout fonctionne bien dans l'app Gmail.

J'ai remarqué qu'il y a eu un MAJ de l'app IOS Gmail il y a 2 jours.

Avez-vous eu aussi un soucis ?
Et à votre avis pourquoi le soucis se passe uniquement sur mon iphone ?


----------

